# Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.)



## Chris W

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.). Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadline and application fee


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.) has been updated:

Added Acceptance Data tab


----------



## anonymousapple

anonymousapple posted a new question on the film school Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.).


----------



## lisaf

lisaf posted a new question on the film school Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.).


----------



## FilmSchool.org

The film school Chapman University - Dodge College of Film and Media Arts (B.A. & B.F.A.) has been updated:

Updated deadlines


----------

